# Houston, TX



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

I might go to Houston Saturday to look at a 2.7T allroad. Anyone want to look it over with me? I"m not that confident that I would know whether the 2.7T is behaving well or not, so anyone used to how one feels when running right would be a great help. Any takers?
Brian
Tyler, TX


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Try posting in the regionals:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=88


----------

